# Two Friends English Chocolate



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Owaindave hooked me up with some samples in a recent trade. Now I am not much of a topping kind of guy but I must say this is a decent tasting tobacco and the chocolate topping was just another note in what was a decent English tasting blend and it has me wanting to go down this road a bit more. I will order a tin or two of this when it comes available at smokingpipes.com. 

I am curious, what other Chocolate experience do I need to give a shot? What are your recommendations?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, I thought from your message you didn't like it. I've got a little bit of SG's choc flake and Kendals Bob's Choc Flake. Those are decent but they didn't do it for me like the Two Friends.

If you want a heavily topped chocolate, there are some cocoa creams out there that are ok for an aro. Two Friends seems to take the aro out of it more since it's an english base.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Oh, I thought from your message you didn't like it. I've got a little bit of SG's choc flake and Kendals Bob's Choc Flake. Those are decent but they didn't do it for me like the Two Friends.
> 
> If you want a heavily topped chocolate, there are some cocoa creams out there that are ok for an aro. Two Friends seems to take the aro out of it more since it's an english base.


This might be the only Chocolate I like actually but I haven't tried the others. The fact that it doesn't come across as an aromatic is what did it for me. I can actually taste good tobacco (Virginia's and Latakia etc. ) the interplay between the flavors was nice with intertwining notes and the hint of chocolate coming through every once in a while rather than taking over. Good recomendation Dave.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you tried some burleys? A good burley also gives a bit of a chocolate note as well (with no topping). MacBaren's Burley London Blend is a good burley that I really enjoy. Probably nothing like having a topping, but I like the slight note it gives.

I haven't tried the English Chocolate sample Dave sent me, but I can't wait.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't care much for SG Choc. either. It is hard to come up with a reason why, but something just felt off. I did however like the Mac Baren Honey and Chocolate that I smoked a couple weeks ago. I wouldn't say it is much of an aro at all. The pouch aroma might lead you to believe it is but when you light it the tobacco flavor just comes out as subtle hints.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Have you tried some burleys? A good burley also gives a bit of a chocolate note as well (with no topping). MacBaren's Burley London Blend is a good burley that I really enjoy. Probably nothing like having a topping, but I like the slight note it gives.
> 
> I haven't tried the English Chocolate sample Dave sent me, but I can't wait.


Oh yeah Ive been down the Burley road. there are a few i smoke like Golden Extra but I haven't tried the one you suggested.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I can send you a small sample if you like so you don't end up buying a tin and not liking it. Just PM me your address.

I haven't tried the Golden Extra yet (it's on my list). Does it have a chocolaty smell in the tin? I had a non-smoker friend of mine smell the B:LB and he picked up the chocolate right away and was surprised when I told him there was no topping, just straight burley with a tad bit of Virginia.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> I can send you a small sample if you like so you don't end up buying a tin and not liking it. Just PM me your address.
> 
> I haven't tried the Golden Extra yet (it's on my list). Does it have a chocolaty smell in the tin? I had a non-smoker friend of mine smell the B:LB and he picked up the chocolate right away and was surprised when I told him there was no topping, just straight burley with a tad bit of Virginia.


To my nose Golden Extra is like smelling a big fig Newton bar. No Chocolate there but it is a great tasting smoke. I'll hit you back with some for hooking me up with yours. PM on the way.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I am a chocolate lover. OK, I'm lying...I'm a chocolate freak! First it was coffee, then chocolate, then wine, then cigars and now pipes. I find something I like and a sink myself so deep into it that nobody wants to be around me any more. LOL I can actually tell you more about chocolate then you ever thought you wanted to know.

That being said, I had given up on finding a decent chocolate flavored pipe tobacco. Thank God I found Two Friends. This stuff is great!

I will say this...if you smoke half a bowl and let it sit for a couple hours, it becomes an english with heavy latakia and no chocolate flavor.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Smoking pipes has it back in stock so I ordered a couple tins. This reminds me of the smell of real dutch chocolate not that fake hershey stuff. I have dedicated a dutch pipe to it now.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If we keep talking about this it's going to be hard to get. Shhhhh.....


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Darnit! I just hastily put a cart together to get some JKP. On my way home from work today I smoked a bowl of Two Friends that Dave sent me and I enjoyed it enough to need another tin. In my haste to get my JKP ordered before it was sold out I didn't even check to see if this was available again. 

Ah well... Hopefully for next month's order it will be in stock and I won't have to check all throughout the day hoping it will come in like I did with JKP.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

owaindav said:


> I am a chocolate lover. OK, I'm lying...I'm a chocolate freak! First it was coffee, then chocolate, then wine, then cigars and now pipes. I find something I like and a sink myself so deep into it that nobody wants to be around me any more. LOL I can actually tell you more about chocolate then you ever thought you wanted to know.


So what are your thought's on chocolate-dipped bacon? :biggrin:

Now if somebody could figure out how to add bacon flavor into pipe tobacco, that would be a winner!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha. Didn't I bring that same thing up in a thread like 2 weeks ago? Bacon > all

I would eat chocolate dipped bacon as well...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Bacon? = good
Chocolate? = good
so by default 
Bacon + Chocolate = good
right?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I personally have yet to try anything with chocolate but all this talk is giving me the itch for some Two Friends or maybe some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake, has anyone tried the Bob's?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I personally have yet to try anything with chocolate but all this talk is giving me the itch for some Two Friends or maybe some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake, has anyone tried the Bob's?


I like GH better than SG's Choc flake. To me, it is not a strong chocolate flavor, but closer to a 'dusting' of cocoa powder on your tongue. This really helps to smooth the latakia and combine all the ingredients into one smooth smoke.

YMMV, as others have written here that they prefer SG's version.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I just tried the English Chocolate and found it's not my thing. The Latakia and the chocolate fight each other IMO. It's not horrible (I smoked the whole bowl), but not something I would put in my normal rotation.

Just goes to show that everyone's tastes are different. Many of you in this thread love the other blends and flakes I like and you enjoy this one as well. My taste must be just slightly different on this one.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Nate I suggest you recant your previous statement. While I am not a pork eater at all, my wife does like it quite a bit. When we went on a trip to Seaside Oregon, a little touristy beach town, there was a candy shop that had bacon dipped in chocolate. She bought a piece and I would pay to see her face again. She thought it was the worst sweet treat that she had ever had. Next time I go I am going to remember to grab a piece just for you and I will send it your way.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha, please do! I probably won't like it but I will say I did just to spite you. 

Depends on the quality of bacon too. I have switched to all organic un-cured bacon from a local farm and it is the best ever. I bet they use the cheapo Smithfield or something.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Just the fact that their is identifiable and different bacon types is new to me. I'll stick with my salmon thank you sir!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

CWL said:


> So what are your thought's on chocolate-dipped bacon? :biggrin:
> 
> Now if somebody could figure out how to add bacon flavor into pipe tobacco, that would be a winner!


Rodrick at Toque Snuff makes a cheese and Bacon snuff. He uses real bacon to extract the flavour. It seems if he can do it with snuff you should be able to do it with pipe tobacco. He is a pipe smoker also....likes Peterson Irish Flake. Maybe he and Greg Pease could collaborate on a bacon or even a bacon and chocolate tobacco ( the bacon sounds better).The bacon he uses is from Ayrshire Scotland and supposed to be top drawer.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Rodrick at Toque Snuff makes a cheese and Bacon snuff. He uses real bacon to extract the flavour. It seems if he can do it with snuff you should be able to do it with pipe tobacco. He is a pipe smoker also....likes Peterson Irish Flake. Maybe he and Greg Pease could collaborate on a bacon or even a bacon and chocolate tobacco ( the bacon sounds better).The bacon he uses is from Ayrshire Scotland and supposed to be top drawer.


In addition to bacon & chocolate, I think bacon & maple would work as a tobacco. Think of the room note!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

The bacon and maple could probably be a hit. Voodoo Doughnuts in Portland sells a maple bar with bacon on it and people who go there love it.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha. Might as well go all out and go for a full breakfast! Bacon, eggs, and hotcakes with maple syrup.

Ok, I think this has gone far enough...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Really, This blend has just a hint of Chocolate, how can you have just a hint of bacon? just doesn't seem right.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If you want to try chocolate and bacon, Exotic Chocolate Candy Bars - Milk, Dark & White Chocolate from Vosges Haut-Chocolat - Mo's Milk Chocolate Bacon Bar.

I tried it, and I'll say....not so much. Bacon's goodness comes from animal fat. Chocolate's creamy goodness comes from the fats in the cocoa butter and basically vegetable fats. I found that these two fats mixed together kind of fight each other. It wasn't horrible but I found it far too weird.

I've had chocolate with sea salt, with chili peppers, lime and chili peppers and all types of flavors infused. One of the best was chili peppers. It's great!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Dave you are on the exact same page as me! I love chili peppers and I love chocolate. The chili infused chocolate is AMAZING!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Trader Joe's has dark chocolate and sea salt covered almonds. I thought it'd be weird, but I am addicted to them.


----------

